# kitten has weepy eye



## thickskinned (May 13, 2008)

can anyone help.
one of my kittens has a weepy eye.
i have been bathing it with cooled salted water is there anything else i can do for him


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Is it just weepy or has it got any crusting or discharge ?
If it has and it is'nt going with the salt water then a trip to the vets for something like Aureomycin or fuecithalmic (sp?) would be best *


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

More info needed 

Is this a kitten you recently bought or is it a kitten in a litter that you have? 

If the baby is part of a litter you currently have, then sticky eyes can be quite common and often result as mum's washing bums and then faces. If that's the case, cool boiled water is fine. I know that May on here uses milk and swears by it (I've not tried that one myself yet). If it persists, take the litter to the vets.

If this is a baby you recently bought then the baby could have a minor infection in which case a vet visit and eye ointment would sort out the problem. (if the washing with boiled water doesn't work)

Hope your baby is feeling better soon


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

On the dogs we use cold used tea bags


----------



## thickskinned (May 13, 2008)

its like a crusty greenish discharge it did look to be healing but then it came back twice as bad...so it looks like a trip to the vets for us.....


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

If it's a discharge and has gotten worse, then it does sound like infection and eye ointment will soon sort it out. There's nothing worse than when our fur kids are off colour.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, best to get the kitten to your vets Let us know how it goes*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Ointment alone may cure it (from the vet) fusilthalmic (little orange tube). However go and see the vet anyway. I used the Fusi ointment on one of mine as I had some in and it wasnt the correct treatment for that particular ailment. Mine had an ulcerated eye and ended up having to have it took out completely  So I wouldnt just put anything in, go to your vets and get advice first


----------



## thickskinned (May 13, 2008)

update for you,
he has been given cream for his eye and is on tablets for 5 days,he has to go back on monday to see if the eye is getting any better if not they will be thinking of removing it.
he just sat there purring away poor little thing


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> I know that May on here uses milk and swears by it (I've not tried that one myself yet).


I don't know if you meant normal milk or what but to add my tuppence worth when a baby has a sticky eye a bit of breast milk works wonders so if it was a simple thing and not an infection as it turned out to be you could try some of the Queen's milk - it has all sorts of goodies in you see.

Emily


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

thickskinned said:


> update for you,
> he has been given cream for his eye and is on tablets for 5 days,he has to go back on monday to see if the eye is getting any better if not they will be thinking of removing it.
> he just sat there purring away poor little thing


I really hope he makes a quick recovery - keep us updated 
Get Well Soon little one
Emily


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

When my daughter had a sticky eye someone suggested ice cold milk and it worked!!! She was like something out of an alien movie - we were in lanzarote at the time but fair play it saved a trip to the docs!! Don't know if it will work on kitts but maybe worth a try??


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hope the little babe recovers quickly - poor little soldier


----------



## thickskinned (May 13, 2008)

his eye is looking really good today.
looks like the meds are working well


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thats great news, thanks for letting us know*


----------



## thickskinned (May 13, 2008)

went back to the vets tonight his eye is getting alot better.still have to do the cream but it is looking really good.
he is going back next week for his first jabs...bless him


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

That is good news 
Poor little soul ((((hug))))


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wonderful news, glad things are improving*


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

With any health concern I would also suggest a vet check. My cat suffered from a weeping eye and bad gums almost as soon as we re homed her. The vet felt that she may have had kitten flu, since she was rescued from a hoarder.


----------



## dionne (Apr 12, 2009)

cold used teabag in a little water then put a cotten wool ball then bathe 3-4 times a day. this has been tryied and it has worked! might save a trip to the vets


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

dionne said:


> cold used teabag in a little water then put a cotten wool ball then bathe 3-4 times a day. this has been tryied and it has worked! might save a trip to the vets


You seen how old this thread actually is by any chance? :lol::lol: x


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Still worthwhile advice though. 


Izzie


----------



## gingeroon (Jan 27, 2009)

tashi said:


> On the dogs we use cold used tea bags


i agree i was told by my vet to use that on my cat when she had weepy eye, two days later it was gone


----------



## dionne (Apr 12, 2009)

thickskinned said:


> can anyone help.
> one of my kittens has a weepy eye.
> i have been bathing it with cooled salted water is there anything else i can do for him


try a cold used tea bag with a little water dunk a cotton wool ball in the teawater
and dab the eye do 3-4 times a day

keep me posted on ur kittens progress


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Bringing this thread up to date, Patch (7 year old cat) as a weepy eye at the moment - looks like he's crying out of his right eye. We've done the Vet trip (last wednesday) and it was put down to a stress-related mild recurrance of cat flu (make sense?) with no other symptoms showing. 

So i'd like to know if the tea bag trick will work for this?


----------



## nikkij (Apr 4, 2009)

thickskinned said:


> update for you,
> he has been given cream for his eye and is on tablets for 5 days,he has to go back on monday to see if the eye is getting any better if not they will be thinking of removing it.
> he just sat there purring away poor little thing


my kittens one by one has sticky eyes,we used saline and cotton wool a few times a day,did the trick.good luck


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Another thing that works well is cold camomile tea, it is very soothing.Regular bathing with cooled tea or cold tea bags work really well. Obviously if it gets worse maybe antibiotics are needed.

Good luck.

Izzie


----------

